# Suche ein spezielles Spiel..



## sherkas (15. November 2009)

Hallo!
Also ich suche hier ein ganz bestimmtes Spiel - Is schon sehr alt, daher weiß ich auch nicht mehr wie das Game heißt
Also die Grafik ist schon älter.

Es spielt in der Antike - man wählt einen Helden und bewegt sich dann durch die Levels. Man sieht alles von oben und man kann massenhaft Monster beschwören.. Von Hunden bis zu Zentauren etc.

Wenn sich da noch jemand dran erinnert - bitte melden 

Danke und schöne Grüße
Sherkas


----------



## boerigard (15. November 2009)

Klingt nach einem Diablo-Clon. Im ersten Moment würde ich ja Titan Quest sagen. Aber das ist nicht "schon sehr alt" und hat auch keine schon ältere Grafik. Ob man in Titan Quest nun Monster beschwören kann, weiß ich nicht, hab ich nie gespielt .
Vielleicht noch ein paar genauere Angaben hinsichtlich Grafik und Gameplay (konnte man den Helden leveln oder war es ein reines Actionspiel).


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Du meinst nicht Guild wars?


----------



## Radagis (15. November 2009)

Dungeon Keeper?


----------



## rabit (16. November 2009)

Ach ich weiss was du meinst.
.....Dungeon-Siege?


----------



## sherkas (17. November 2009)

Ich habe nebenbei den gleichen Thread in einem anderen Forum gepostet - Habe die Antwort: Magic & Mayhem 
Yippie 

Trotzdem Danke an euch für die Mühe 
Grüße
Sherkas


----------

